# Cleaning a P-lip equipped pipe



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

Will a pipe cleaner easily pass through a P-lip stem and is it necessary to take a P-lip equipped pipe apart to clean it?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You should be able to treat it just like any other pipe but it might take some getting used to


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Okay... look, I'm still new...

Pic of the P-lip?


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

Unfortunately I can't post images until I reach 30 posts. Try Google image search.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

FYI


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

DarHin, are those 1px × 1px images photos of two separate pipe ashes? :razz:


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Tom Gooding said:


> DarHin, are those 1px × 1px images photos of two separate pipe ashes? :razz:


For the benefit of Dajones they show the top and side views of a Peterson P-lip. Sorry, I should have added captions.


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

So not only can I not embed images in my posts but I can't properly view other members' embedded images either? :???:


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Tom Gooding said:


> DarHin, are those 1px × 1px images photos of two separate pipe ashes? :razz:





Tom Gooding said:


> So not only can I not embed images in my posts but I can't properly view other members' embedded images either? :???:


Sorry, I just realized what you were asking in your first reply. You should be able to see the pics, they are 200x200.


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't even view the containing album:



> *Puff Message* Invalid Album specified.


Is it just me?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The P-lip, "they" say, directs smoke upwards to the roof of the mouth for a cooler and more flavorful smoke.

The best thing to do with one when it's dirty (or even if it's new and clean), "I" say, is to put it in the freezer for a few days, then take it out and hammer the snot out of it and toss it out with the trash. But, then again, I am not partial to P-Lip stems. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> The P-lip, "they" say, directs smoke upwards to the roof of the mouth for a cooler and more flavorful smoke.
> 
> The best thing to do with one when it's dirty (or even if it's new and clean), "I" say, is to put it in the freezer for a few days, then take it out and hammer the snot out of it and toss it out with the trash. But, then again, I am not partial to P-Lip stems. Hope this is helpful.


You can cut it off and make a normal bit out of it or you can open it up in a downward direction so the exit is in line with the rest of the airway. Besides Moo, you have to consider this idea comes from the inventors of the moisture well. Hell, if you had a denture you might find it quite to your liking


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> ... Besides Moo, you have to consider this idea comes from the inventors of the moisture well. Hell, if you had a denture you might find it quite to your liking


:dunno: The moisture well... jeepers. Now there's an idea. Save the water in the wood. 

I just don't find a P-lip comfortable to clench is all and I am a part-time clencher. I know many people think they're fine and I'm sure they are (for them).

Seriously, Tom Gooding, P-lips have a considerable following and they clean easily with a THIN fluffy pipecleaner like the BJ Longs 100 count. Tapered and ultra-fluffy pipecleaners didn't make the grade during my brief tenure with a P-lip Pete.


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Mister Moo (for explaining that a P-lip should clean easily, not for suggesting I should smash up my pipe before I even receive it! :wink


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> :dunno: The moisture well... jeepers. Now there's an idea. Save the water in the wood.
> 
> *I just don't find a P-lip comfortable to clench is all and I am a part-time clencher. I know many people think they're fine and I'm sure they are (for them).*
> 
> Seriously, Tom Gooding, P-lips have a considerable following and they clean easily with a THIN fluffy pipecleaner like the BJ Longs 100 count. Tapered and ultra-fluffy pipecleaners didn't make the grade during my brief tenure with a P-lip Pete.


I can take 'em or leave 'em, nice for a change but I hardly ever clench anymore. I'm normally a hand to pipe and pipe to mouth guy


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I've always thought those looked like a great way to cook the roof of your mouth.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Davetopay said:


> I've always thought those looked like a great way to cook the roof of your mouth.


See? No tongue bite. The "P-lip" patent system does work!!!!


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Just adding a :tu for P-lips. I like them a lot. (cleaning it is like cleaning any pipe - although, if you have a "system" pipe be sure to clean the system part thoroughly after each smoke)


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

The pipe came in the post this morning and the pipe cleaner passes through without any difficulty. But I knew that already.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> The P-lip, "they" say, directs smoke upwards to the roof of the mouth for a cooler and more flavorful smoke.
> 
> The best thing to do with one when it's dirty (or even if it's new and clean), "I" say, is to put it in the freezer for a few days, then take it out and hammer the snot out of it and toss it out with the trash. But, then again, I am not partial to P-Lip stems. Hope this is helpful.


Ahhhhhh! Gotcha!

As for clenching - I am a "would be" clencher, but my jaw gets tired. But one cuts such a dashing silhouette, casting a pipe-forward shadow on busy city streets, steaming ahead, ever forward, ever upward--when the pipe is clenched....


----------

